# تحضير عينه بغرض فحصها مجهرياً----senator



## senator (5 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخواني في هذا المنتدى الرئع والمفيد هذه اول مشاركه لي وارجو من الله التوفيق وان تكون بدايه موفقه 
نبدأ على بركه الله ​ 

تحضير عينه بغرض فحصها مجهرياً والتمكن من رؤيه اشكال الحبيبات وحدودها المكونه للماده.

الادوات المستخدمه:

· العينه المراد فحصها.
· مبرد ناعم.
· جهاز صنفري يدوي.
· جهاز صقل كهربائي ذو قرص دائري.
· محلول اضهار.
· زجاجه ساعه.
· ماء مقطر.
· جهاز تجفيف.
· مجهر ضوئي خاص بفحص المعادن.

خطوات العمل:-
1. اختيار العينه المراد فحصها من مكان مناسب.
2. تقطع العينه على شكل مكعب ابعاده 10x10x10مم اواسطوانه قطرها (10-15)
3. عمليه الصنفره
تنفذ على اربع مراحل حسب درجه نعومه الصنفره
مع استخدام ماء للتبريد اثنأ العمليه
استخدام ماء لتبريد اثناعمليه الصنفره حتى لاتنتج حراره قد تؤثر على جزيئات العينه وتركيباته مما قديؤثر على دراستها
· نضغط على العينه بخفه على الصنفره درجه نعومه (180)وتحرك بأتجاه واحد وتستمر حتى نتخلص من اثر عمليه القطع
· تغسل العينه جيداً وتدار بمقدار(90)درجه على الاتجاه السابق ثم نبدأ بتحريكها على النوع الثاني من ورق الصنفره درجه نعومه(240)حتى تزول اثر الخطوه السابقه تماماً.
تدار (90)درجه حتى لا تظهر تشوهات في سطح العينه
· تكرر المرحله السابقه على ورق الصنفره درجه نعومه(400)
· ننتقل للمرحله الاخيره والتي تكون فيها درجه نعومه ورق الصنفره(600)

3.الصقل
تنفذ على ثلاث مراحل:
· يشغل جهاز الصقل وتوضع العينه على القرص الدوار مع وجود وسيط اكسيد الالمنيوم معلق بماء مقطر ذي مقاس 1 ميكرون
· تأثير بعض المحاليل الكيميائيه على اسطح المعادن وتركيباتها الداخليه وتأكلها
· تغسل العينه جيداً وتكرر المرحله السابقهولكن مع وسيط الصقل ذي مقاس 0.3 ميكرون
· تكرر المرحله السابقه ولكن مع وسيط الصقل ذو مقاس 0.05 ميكرون حتى يصبح السطح لامعاً كالمرآه.

4.عمليه التنضيف والتجفيف
تغسل العينه جيداً بالماء ثم الماء المقطر او الكحول ثم تجفف مباشره 

5.عمليه الأظهار
· يتم اختيار محلول الاضهار المناسب حسب العينه حيث ان لكل معدن محلول.
· توضع كميه من محلول الاضهار في زجاجه الساعه.
· يغمس السطح المعد للفحص في المحلولعلى ان لا يكون ملامس لقاع زجاجه الساعه .
· تراعا المده الازمه للاظهار

6.عمليه الغسيل والتجفيف
بعد الانتها تغسل العينه بالماء المقطر وتجفف بالمجفف.

7.الفحص المجهري
توضع العينه تحت المجهر ويتم اختيار التكبير المناسب ومن ثم يتم ضبط البعد البؤري للحصول على اوضح صوره.

في الختام قد يتسائل البعض ما الفائده من فحص عينه او لماذا يتم فحصها والجواب هو عندما يكسر جزء في المكينه او وجدت ماده وتريد تفحص تركيبت جزيئاتها مثل جزء من الهيكل الخارجي لطائره الشبح:20: التي لا يكتشفها الرادار وتريد تعرف تركيبت هذا المعدن والمعالجات التي تمت عليه هنا نلجى الى فحص العينه مجهرياً.

اخوكم /senator


----------



## eng-mohamad (6 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مفيد جزاك الله خير أتمنى لك التوفيق يا أخي


----------



## alial (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك والكني كنت اود معرفة نوع محلول الاظهار للالمينيوم النقي 98.2%


----------



## المهندس دلبيريو (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جدا يا هندسه بس انا كنت عاوز الموضوع بتوسع كامل للمعلومه والتعريف بالعمليات


----------

